# How do I make the font size larger on AOL email?



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't read my AOL email on the Fire, because it's too tiny. I thought that I had make the font larger before, but now I can not remember. Does anyone know how?


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I have gmail and not aol, but I have the same problem. I think it all relates to the app involved. Some have zoom and/or font size change capabilities; Others do not. You can try using your finger and thumb to see if it zooms or you can try a double tap.

I'm going to do a little more checking on an app called Enhanced Email to see if it can change font size. It costs $10 though. If it works, I am willing to pay the price to be able to read my email since that's one main reason that I bought the Fire to use on trips. If it works, do you want me to post back here?


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> I have gmail and not aol, but I have the same problem. I think it all relates to the app involved. Some have zoom and/or font size change capabilities; Others do not. You can try using your finger and thumb to see if it zooms or you can try a double tap.
> 
> I'm going to do a little more checking on an app called Enhanced Email to see if it can change font size. It costs $10 though. If it works, I am willing to pay the price to be able to read my email since that's one main reason that I bought the Fire to use on trips. If it works, do you want me to post back here?


Me too with small gmail fonts. Think that app was a daily freebie recently but I didn't get it. Kicking myself now so I'd like to see what you find. Iphone works great for gmail so Fire should too.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I got the app and it's 200% better. I'm now using the large size font.  I wish I would have been paying attention to the free. apps.  I don't regret spending the $10 to see my email though.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I too have not been paying attention to the Apps.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> I got the app and it's 200% better. I'm now using the large size font. I wish I would have been paying attention to the free. apps. I don't regret spending the $10 to see my email though.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


Now we need a google calendar app so we have a real calendar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Free app of the day thread is here, for those who missed it:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91724.0.html

You can ask to be notified when there's a response to the thread, or just check it once a day. We post a direct link to the free app. Lately it's been games.

As for a Google calendar app, many of us are are using Calengoo. It works well. I'll get a link.

Here it is:



It's currently on sale for $2.99. I have it linked to my Google Calendar, it was easy to set up.

Betsy


----------

